# So what does everyone ride?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

What kinda sleds are you guys riding around on out there?


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

2004 Indy 500 XC SP. When are you coming out so I can teach you how to ride? You gotta give up that futile fishing stuff, man!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

after this summer.. my thumb since i sold my sled. but next week im going up to ride feb. 8-11 and hoepfully riding a arctic cat zr580


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

ozzgood2001 said:


> after this summer.. my thumb since i sold my sled. but next week im going up to ride feb. 8-11 and hoepfully riding a arctic cat zr580


A ZR 580? Wow...going old school!:coolgleam


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

yep 130mph old i guess.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

ozzgood2001 said:


> yep 130mph old i guess.


On radar or speedometer? You got lots of goodies under the hood? What year is your machine?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

nah it aint that fast. actually im looking to buy it i hope. its been clutched proffesionally. and has a "special" can on her to make that purty noise!!! it does 100 easy but not sure over that. she pulls the skis for a quite a distance. its '95 id race 600-800 with it all day


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

2000 Ski Doo Mxz 700.....Black and Yellow.....But it hasn't left the barn yet this year....work has been sloooooooooowwww.......Mack


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Those cans sound sweet on Cats, no doubt! They add no HP, though.

Those sleds definitely won't crack 100 mph on the radar gun unless they have mods done.

I had a 1997 Storm 800 and it got only 114 on the gun.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> 2004 Indy 500 XC SP. When are you coming out so I can teach you how to ride? You gotta give up that futile fishing stuff, man!


hahaha. yeah no doubt. Whenever you want man just let me know!!!!

I am riding a 92 Arctic Cat 440 Special (Not to be confused with the REGULAR 92, 440!) It has been a great sled and is still in outstanding condition for as old as it is. Top speed is between 80-90mph&#8230;&#8230; After this winter I will be looking for a green 2003 Arctic Cat F5 or F7 like this one.
http://www.kunzeng.com/2003f5pics.htm
I look at the pics of this sled every 10-15 min. I think i'm in love!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I'm thinking about riding Friday evening. Email me if you and NBman are game. Anyone else is welcome too.:coolgleam


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

2004 F6


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Currently my family has (2) '97 Polaris Indy Touring 2-ups and I have a '97 Indy 500 1-up all three of which are that wierd Teal color.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i just sold my 04 F5SP arctic cat and purchased a 05 sabercat.
my wife has a 04 sabercat....it is time to sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Artic Crap ZL600 SS. or Ski Do MXZ 600 SDI. or 1990 Yami exciter 580 when i really want to rip up the trails.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

98 Ski-doo formula z 670. Way to fast for what I need.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

1997 MXZ 670..... Plenty Fast.... fast enough to beat my buddies XCR 700


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

NBman said:


> 2004 F6



OK, so which one is yours? I see three different F6's there. I really like that silver/black one!:coolgleam 

That second pic....I just might recognize that spot. Oh yeah, same as my photo above.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

06 Polaris Switchback 600 HO


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Tried to post a pic, but the only one's I have are not supported on this site. It's a Yamaha RX1, with straight rate front springs, longer links, hard wired GPS, handle bar riser, extended to 136" ttrack, 1.25" camoplast ripsaw, 162 1 3/8" studs, with a paint job and some billet.

I like it.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

The Green Machine


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

The black one would be mine :coolgleam


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I still ride my old 94 Arctic Cat Pantera. 2 up with all the buzzers and bells at that time and got the track studded. It ain't much but it's paid for. Plenty fast for me.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> OK, so which one is yours? I see three different F6's there. I really like that silver/black one!:coolgleam
> 
> That second pic....I just might recognize that spot. Oh yeah, same as my photo above.


your eyes must be going DC:lol: Where do you come up with three f6's? The first one is a black and white pic of NBmans green sled.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

any of you sledders frequent SF.com????


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

97 formula III, just got crank rebuilt (normal maintence for that machine ) so can't beat on it too hard yet, but be out by my place in joburg next weekend changing that.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

06 arctic cat m5


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

97 and 98 polaris xc 600's.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

97 and 98 polaris xc 600's.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

HunterHads said:


> your eyes must be going DC:lol: Where do you come up with three f6's? The first one is a black and white pic of NBmans green sled.:lol: :lol: :lol:


I noticed the same thing but didnt want to tease!


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah i was also just tryin to be nice


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

just lettin my bud DC know he is getting a bit old thats all.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I ride an '00 Mxz 600 and the wife rides an '00 Formula 380, I really really want a new Rev, in fact I was looking at buying in Dec., but with the winters we've had latlely I scratched that idea.....till next year.








[/IMG]


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

That's what I get for getting up at 5:30am and logging onto MS.com!:coco: :help: You LSSU boys were probably still trying to figure out whether or not to chew your arms off at that time of the morning.:lol: 

OK, so let me have it, I deserve it.

Maybe Cat will get their poop in a group and start making an F6 in silver and black.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

ozzgood2001 said:


> any of you sledders frequent SF.com????


Which one? I am a member of both Snowmobile Fanatics and Snowmobile Forum, but can't seem to pry myself away from the knuckleheads here long enough to participate very much.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

snowmobileforum im under the same name over there!


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, just gotta know.......since I see 3 sleds ontop of that beautiful hill.........who's made it up the hill behind the old "Iroquois Lodge"???? I'm thinkin that the 'Cats woulda made it........:evil: hehe


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Evan said:


> Ok, just gotta know.......since I see 3 sleds ontop of that beautiful hill.........who's made it up the hill behind the old "Iroquois Lodge"???? I'm thinkin that the 'Cats woulda made it........:evil: hehe


I made it up there back in 1995 on a 1994 XLT 580. It was really no problem at all, but I was studded 144 strong. The thing I remember most is that it seemed I'd never get to the top. That's one *long* climb!

On the other hand, I know of several people who have toppled off the top of the lookout spot right behind us in the pictures there. No major injuries, most likely due to quick-thinking first responders administering massive amounts of liquid "painkillers" both before and after the tumbling incidents.:lol:


----------



## SALMON CHASER (Jan 19, 2005)

i will be riding a 1970 ski-doo 12/3 olypique


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Salmon Chaser,
Your picture didn't come through.


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

I've heard of a few going all the way up the hill........as far as Spectical Lake, I love that spot.......in the daylight and the nite.......would love to get up there in the winter, but no sled, so that's not going to happen:sad:


----------



## SALMON CHASER (Jan 19, 2005)

i see that...im not sure why, or im probably doing it wrong


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Evan said:


> I've heard of a few going all the way up the hill........as far as Spectical Lake, I love that spot.......in the daylight and the nite.......would love to get up there in the winter, but no sled, so that's not going to happen:sad:


Are you from around here?


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

No sir, but have friends in Brimley/Soo area


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

1993 Wildcat 700. Looked at 2007 Crossfires yesterday. $$$$$$ man oh man at that kind of money my 93 works just fine. Just wish it had a couple more inches of suspension. :lol:


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> 1993 Wildcat 700. Looked at 2007 Crossfires yesterday. $$$$$$ man oh man at that kind of money my 93 works just fine. Just wish it had a couple more inches of suspension. :lol:


Swap in a newer skid and you'd be good to go for a few hundred bones.

"Iroquois Lodge hill" - is that further to the west of that lookout point on the same ridge-line?


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats the ride to this date. Got to say I miss the top end spped of the ole 700XC but the ski lift is phenominal. Any way, back when I was a kid, I have seen my uncle's Allouette roll from mid point of the hill to the bottom. Get to the bottom , he peeled the remaining part of the widshield off, jmped on the ski's till they were halfway strait again and drive off with his 800 pound horse into the sunset.

You boyz in the UP keep your toungs off the fence this weekend at the track. lol

I'll be in Waters blasting powder.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

LOL 800 lb horse!! good stuff!! this lake effect has to be killer for up north! if im seeing lake effect east of lansing i can only imagine what the snow belt is getting!!!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Its been snowing good up here in the Soo today. I am sure all the people here for the I-500 are loving that.............. The Soo is getting packed and its not even friday night yet!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Awesome I'd love to be up there to see that race one year. gotta be a nuthouse though i wouldnt bring a snowmobile with me..... well i lie i prolly would..


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

buckslayerII said:


> "Iroquois Lodge hill" - is that further to the west of that lookout point on the same ridge-line?


Yep, that'd be the one. That building has undergone many changes over the years. Ski lodge, nuthouse, shut down, bar/motel, and now the tribe owns it and I can't remember what I heard is planned for it next - something for Bay Mills Comm. College maybe?


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Yep, that'd be the one. That building has undergone many changes over the years. Ski lodge, nuthouse, shut down, bar/motel, and now the tribe owns it and I can't remember what I heard is planned for it next - something for Bay Mills Comm. College maybe?


Found that last year while just boondocking between Trout Lake and Brimley area. Is it safe to assume that there will be good snow up there by mid-next week?


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

buckslayerII,

There was snow there as of Friday night, but not nearly as deep as in years past. We did get hit with a bit of a storm last night, though. Riding should be OK until March or whenever winter ends.

PS-They are calling for 2-4" today and 3-5" tonight.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks DCUP.
Any idea what's up with the Chippewasnowchasers web-site? They used to have great trail/snow reports.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

96 xcr 440 chassis, with a 98 500 classic motor. Soon as I get this clutching figured out I think I'll be happy with it. Also have a 93 panther 2-up that I just got running last night.


Hey Gilbey clean out your pm inbox, eh.


Dan


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

buckslayerII said:


> Thanks DCUP.
> Any idea what's up with the Chippewasnowchasers web-site? They used to have great trail/snow reports.


Actually, I don't recall hearing of those folks. I've never really relied on the internet to get snow reports. I've usually just looked out the window.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Actually, I don't recall hearing of those folks. I've never really relied on the internet to get snow reports. I've usually just looked out the window.


They're over in Eckerman (I believe). I look out my window too, but I don't always wanna ride just outside my window 

Checked the site at lunch and it's back up and running: www.chippewasnowchasers.com


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Good point, buckslayerII!:lol: 

I guess it's a bit different up here, because looking out my window will give me a real good indication of area-wide conditions. However, as you get away from Lake Superior, the snow will often not be as deep.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

You can get trail reports here for Michigan.
http://www.snowtracks.com/cgi-bin/snowtalk/forum.cgi?az=list&forum=ForumID21&conf=ConfID1
:yikes: Keep in mind that the Ironwood bunch that post on here jump on people with both feet when there is a crappy trail report.  It is usally true in my experince that the trails are crappy.
We ride in Minnesota the most now.









1981 TXL Indy, now my back up sled.
2000 Classic 500 Indy Wifes sled.
2001 Classic 500 Indy My sled. Love the reverse and heated running boards.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

'98 Yamaha SXR600 that was refitted with a 700....Not really an ice fishing sled but I can get the shanty to the hole at 90+ mph...Actually it's to fast if there is such a thing with a sled. I need to sell it and buy a Skidoo Alpine or a Raider LOL....


LMF


----------

